# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  لبس ناعم وجرياء للبنات

## باريسيا

*[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/4.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]* 
*هلاء بلشنى الشغل* 
*الي فتره اكتير اطويله ماحطيت شي ..؛.. واليوم جبت شي اكتير حلو للصبايا* 
*يارب تكون على مودكم وتعجبكم*  
**
**  
**  
**  
**  
**  
**  
[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:50%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/4.gif');background-color:deeppink;border:3px double deeppink;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]

يارب تعجبكم
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]

----------


## mylife079

حلوين باريسيا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووو كتير
يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_حلوين باريسيا_  


[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
يحلي ايامك 
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_حلووو كتير_ 
_يسلمو_ 



[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');border:3px double green;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
مرسي الك 
حبيبتي الله يخليكي
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62): كتير حلوين..والالوان تحفه
يسلموا بروس

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_كتير حلوين..والالوان تحفه
يسلموا بروس
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يسلم قلبك حبيبت قلبي 
مش احلى من طيبتك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## saousana

بجننو بروس
يسلمو يا زوق 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_بجننو بروس

يسلمو يا زوق 

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
يسلم قلبك ؛ ويجبر بخاطرك 
طلتك الي بتجنن 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## أسماء عابدين

شكرا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسماء عابدين  
_شكرا_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]العفو[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## اجمل حب

شكرا إلك حلوين كثير

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_
شكرا إلك حلوين كثير_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
يحلي ايامك 
العفو ؛ كل مره هل الطله الحلوه 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلموا كتير باريسيا
جد روعة وموديلات حلوة حتى بالالوان

----------


## المتميزة

كثير  كثير حلوين 
تسلمي على هالزوء  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_يسلموا كتير باريسيا

جد روعة وموديلات حلوة حتى بالالوان_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 الله يسلم قلبك 
مش احلى منك حبوبه ؛ الله يسعدك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_كثير كثير حلوين 
تسلمي على هالزوء  
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 الله يسلمك حبوبتي 
مش اجمل من زوئك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بيجننوا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_بيجننوا_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 طلتك الي بتجنن معاذ
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## dana.dndn

يعطيكي الف عافية حلوين كتير

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]كتيرررر حلوووين عجبني التركواز كتير حلووووو[/align]*

----------

